# Merit List 2012



## knadir93 (Oct 29, 2012)

*The King Edward Medical University (KEMU) Lahore, remained the top choice of candidates with merit for the college closing at 90.0039 per cent. The last merit for Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore is 88.2342 per cent, Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore 87.0152 per cent, Nishtar Medical College, Multan 86.5160 per cent, Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 86.5108 per cent, Ammer-ud-Din Medical College, Lahore 86.0117 per cent, Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 85.6926 per cent, Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi 85.5853 per cent, Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur 85.1922 per cent, Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha 85.0225 per cent, Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala 84.8823 per cent, Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan 84.6960 per cent, Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat 84.6926 per cent, Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal 84.5519 per cent, Khawaja Mohammad Safdar Medical College, Sialkot 84.4675 per cent and D.G. Khan Medical College, D.G. Khan 84.3615 per cent*


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

m glad i gave the test last year :O


----------

